# HAPPY TURKEY DAY !



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

The Framingham State College Police Department MASSCOPS members wish all fellow members a safe and Happy Thanksgiving  

fscpd902
fscpd903
fscpd907
fscpd808
SSPO#11
SINKER


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

On behalf of myself(not with a department YET), I would like to wish everyone and their families a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Many wishes for a happy thanksgiving to all of you. Enjoy the time with your family's and be safe out there in your holiday travels.

Gil


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

On behalf of the Emerson College Police Department. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Happy Holidays folks and if anyone knows where to get coffee in the JP area on thanksgiving day working a first half? It's worth a thousand bucks   8)


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Little shop Huntington Avenue @ Longwood Avenue good food / ok coffee.
I believe thay are open on Holidays ? The MASSART guys will know.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! and Michaelbos the Dunkin Dounuts in roslindale square( washington st.) is 24 hour they should be open. I don't know what part of JP you are working in but it is just down the street from Forset Hills train station.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*MCOA*

On behalf of the Massachusetts Communications Officers Association Executive Board and all Dispatchers in Massachusetts I want to wish eveyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving.

Jeremie Meyer
MCOA Secretary


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!!! 

( I can't wait for the food........... :jump: =P~)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

Have a SAFE and Happy thanksgiving...especially those traveling, the roads are getting crazy...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

On my way out now for the biggest party night of the year... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Without me Dunngie?

I hope everyone has a Happy and safe Turkey Day !!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> On my way out now for the biggest party night of the year... Happy Thanksgiving!


Oh by far the biggest night especially in my homeboy area of West Roxbury, Roslindale, Hyde Park area of Boston. After 8pm if you are not in a bar, restauraunt or club you will be standing outside waiting to get in. And don't for get the after hours police spot in West Roxbury. lol

Hey Michaelbos try the MBTA Adminstration Building across the West Roxbury Court House. When I worked in that area that is were we use to go for a good cup of mud and a bite to eat. Thats of course they are still there. PS what ever you do dont insult the guys food or his prices he goes nuts lol stay safe

Happy Thanksgiving to all from Benny Hill I mean Bunker Hill Com College !!!!!!!


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Happy T-day Everybody. Be Safe where ever your travel takes you.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving to all from the Dean College Police Dept.
Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Mike!
You've worked at JP now for how many years? Can't find any good coffee?
Drive over to Dedham P.D., maybe Cheryl can get you a cup
:wink:

BTW- I'm working the 3-11 now. No Turkey for this kid!


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the coffee hints. And the T barn coffee place, it that the same as the soup nazi? if you insult him, no coffee, get out.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Is the soup nazi the same as the Sandwich Nazi at White Hen in West Roxbury?

"I see you steal bag of potato chips! That's it, no more sandwiches for anybody, everyone get out!"


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Is the soup nazi the same as the Sandwich Nazi at White Hen in West Roxbury?
> 
> "I see you steal bag of potato chips! That's it, no more sandwiches for anybody, everyone get out!"


LOL LOL OH My God thats right LOL especially if you go in the White Hen in uniform. They band the Boston Police from parking any of their cruiser in their parking lot because BPD use to park their cruisers in their lot for the day. Last time I was there they had signs No Parking for BPD vehicles.


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

Hope all had a good Tday. By the way, the president's visit to Baghdad was stupendous! Did anybody see their chiefs in the station on Tday? :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

rhl said:


> Hope all had a good Tday. By the way, the president's visit to Baghdad was stupendous! Did anybody see their chiefs in the station on Tday? :roll:


My chief was home fartin in his lazy-boy! As far as our CIC being in Iraq, I think it's cool, but I'm sure some democrat(s) will piss about him "grandstanding"
:shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> As far as our CIC being in Iraq, I think it's cool, *but I'm sure some democrat(s) will piss about him "grandstanding"* :shock:


And of course, they did... makes me sick. :uc:


----------

